# A Special Place in Hell



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

There is, as my title suggests, a special place in Hell for these types of customers (if you believe in that sorta thing)

Exhibit A.









3rd-floor apartment. Total of 18 flights of stairs. ZERO ****ING TIP! 
And...I heard the ****ers come out the door when I was leaving and it was 2 young dudes! 

I am never doing another Walmart order, ever again. Never, ever, never ever. I only took it cause it was one mile away. I. Got. Played.

Exhibit B. 








Lies. All lies. Zero cash tip. Leslie might have forgotten that she had left that note in there but unfortunately, Leslie didn't answer the door and I was thwarted in my quest for cash. Thankfully there was a small tip on the order which when coupled with a decent DD offer made it a halfway decent delivery.

Other than those 2 customers it was a great day. The office ladies love their early morning Starbucks and will tip handsomely for it. :cafe:


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

MHR said:


> There is, as my title suggests, a special place in Hell for these types of customers (if you believe in that sorta thing)
> 
> Exhibit A.
> View attachment 521754
> ...


Some scumbags take full advantage of people. The games people play!!


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

MHR said:


> There is, as my title suggests, a special place in Hell for these types of customers (if you believe in that sorta thing)
> 
> Exhibit A.
> View attachment 521754
> ...


That ****ing sucks..but damn..did you bring that all in one shot? &#128170; &#128518;


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

That blows. Never trust a Walmart customer!


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> That @@@@ing sucks..but damn..did you bring that all in one shot? &#128170; &#128518;


I won't have to go work out tomorrow, thats for sure. :biggrin:


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

MHR said:


> 3rd-floor apartment. Total of 18 flights of stairs


lol 'Cash tip' lol


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

NOXDriver said:


> lol 'Cash tip' lol


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

easy fix = don't take walmart orders.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

They were on the other side of the door while you were putting the order there!!!


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

It takes some serious balls to *** over someone that knows where u live.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

That's a no for me, I bet dd hid what the items were since it was probably a "request made by the merchant" in which it only says 1 item, it happened to me once at a 711 pick up, items showed as 1, but when I arrived 711 employee brought 3 24 packs of water bottles, 3 gallons of water and other stuff, told him gimme a sec I'll be right back, went back to my car cancelled and left.


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

I would have canceled the second I saw what was on the list.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


> It takes some serious balls to @@@ over someone that knows where u live.


Or serious stupidity.


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

Look at it as a nice workout. People pay monthly memberships to basically do the same thing :smiles:

When you are back in the area knock on their door and say you are collecting for the cash tip. Bring your largest friend.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

MHR said:


> There is, as my title suggests, a special place in Hell for these types of customers (if you believe in that sorta thing)
> 
> Exhibit A.
> View attachment 521754
> ...


That's terrible.

You should stack all the water bottles on what appears to be a box of large white eggs (?) on the left and cut the handles on all the bags...


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Why cut the handles out of the bag when you can slice the bottom of the bag with a box cutter?


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Why cut the handles out of the bag when you can slice the bottom of the bag with a box cutter?


That's even better. But, carefully place bags on the floor and then carefully slice their bottom.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Why cut the handles out of the bag when you can slice the bottom of the bag with a box cutter?





Mash Ghasem said:


> That's even better. But, carefully place bags on the floor and then carefully slice their bottom.


Y'all are expecting too much out of someone who thought they were gonna die around floor #14. I shall remember these tips for in the future.



Trek Shuffler said:


> Look at it as a nice workout. People pay monthly memberships to basically do the same thing :smiles:
> 
> When you are back in the area knock on their door and say you are collecting for the cash tip. Bring your largest friend.


I did show this picture to my workout buddy and he said it most definitely counts as a full workout. &#128170; He then told me how much a gallon of water weighs, no wonder I thought I was gonna die.

Sadly the only large friends I have are felons and while they adore me none of them really want to go back to the pokey over me getting stiffed. :frown:


----------



## tothebeach2024 (Sep 25, 2019)

I have the local Wally World address memorized for cancellations!!


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

MHR said:


> I won't have to go work out tomorrow, thats for sure. :biggrin:


I won't be working out tomorrow either &#128518;
But at least i got tipped $10. I was borderline pissed about to walk out the door. Ten dollar dollar bill y'all &#128514;


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Ten dollar dollar bill y'all &#128514;


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

I got no tip from the wealthy chick who sent her five kids (I guess the joke's on her) out to help me. The oldest boy walked right up and opened the rear passenger door while I was still unbuckling. I had to tell him to slow down, back away, and close my door. On the other hand, my wife got a $22 tip on a small Walgreens order yesterday.



RideShare_Hustler said:


> I won't be working out tomorrow either &#128518;
> But at least i got tipped $10. I was borderline pissed about to walk out the door. Ten dollar dollar bill y'all &#128514;
> 
> View attachment 522502


Yeah. I kinda like doing heavy grocery runs, particularly with stairs to climb. Good for the quads and forearms.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Yeah. I kinda like doing heavy grocery runs, particularly with stairs to climb. Good for the quads and forearms.


Plus $10 on the card. Totaling $20 tip. Oh and it was on the first floor. I was bummed I couldn't work my quads out as much as my forearms.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Plus $10 on the card. Totaling $20 tip. Oh and it was on the first floor. I was bummed I couldn't work my quads out as much as my forearms.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

MHR said:


> There is, as my title suggests, a special place in Hell for these types of customers (if you believe in that sorta thing)
> 
> Exhibit A.
> View attachment 521754
> ...


You do know where they live...


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

rideshareapphero said:


> told him gimme a sec I'll be right back, went back to my car cancelled and left.





DJJoeyZ said:


> I would have canceled the second I saw what was on the list.


You _know_ that there is no tip when all of that schlepping is involved. If I saw something like that.................


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

The door opens to the inside, would have been funny it you opened up a couple of water bottles and tipped them towards the door so that when they opened it will spill inside the apartment. Certainly will get you deactivated ASAP, but good way to retaliate, or, in second thought, since now you know the address, do it your self since the delivery is done and rated. Place several containers at night, granted, you will need to have access to it.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

MHR said:


> There is, as my title suggests, a special place in Hell for these types of customers (if you believe in that sorta thing)
> 
> Exhibit A.
> View attachment 521754
> ...


What???? A customer promising a tip and not delivering? Be still my heart!


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

IRME4EVER said:


> Some scumbags take full advantage of people. The games people play!!


Cuz you all let them, ditch the water outside of appt building and move on. 18 flights of stairs better be worth it. Geez.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

New2This said:


> You do know where they live...
> 
> View attachment 523232
> 
> ...


Thanks, I really needed a good laugh!!!


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

MHR said:


> Y'all are expecting too much out of someone who thought they were gonna die around floor #14. I shall remember these tips for in the future.
> 
> I did show this picture to my workout buddy and he said it most definitely counts as a full workout. &#128170; He then told me how much a gallon of water weighs, no wonder I thought I was gonna die.
> 
> Sadly the only large friends I have are felons and while they adore me none of them really want to go back to the pokey over me getting stiffed. :frown:


Not getting poked by a stiffy, check.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

HELLO free gym membership.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

I have no idea how the delivery apps work, but apparently there are ways for customers to game the app so that drivers don’t get to know what the hell they’re signing up for. That’s straight out of the Uber playbook. So 100lbs of delivered crap is priced the same as a Starbucks Grande. Makes perfect sense. No wonder customers love it.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Hmm, what’s the commission on selling water filtration systems?


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

NOXDriver said:


> lol 'Cash tip'


The mistake you made here is not contacting the customer after you arrived at Walmart. You have that option once you arrive.

As soon as I get an Eats or PM order, I look at what is ordered. With PM, I have to ask the restaurant or store in some cases.

In BS deliveries like this, I contact the customer before I even take the order and put it in my car. I ask them if they placed an order today. Then I tell them I am able to make change if they are tipping in cash today. If they reply "Oh I am tipping on the app", I tell them the app has had issues the past few days (Lie) and that they are welcome to do that but I may not receive it due to a glitch. Regardless of how the conversation goes, if they insist on tipping on the app, I thank them and tell them I will be on my way shortly, then hang up, thank the merchant, and cancel. Simple. Done.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

MHR said:


> There is, as my title suggests, a special place in Hell for these types of customers (if you believe in that sorta thing)
> 
> Exhibit A.
> View attachment 521754
> ...


Yes. . . . very special place in hell. .. .also reserved for people who talk in theaters. . . .. or wait til the last minute to write out a check in a line ..


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

I was at a theater with a friend of mine years ago (World War Z, if that dates this). These people in the back kept talking. I kept looking back. My friend had been oblivious until she saw me looking back. She grabbed my drink and started to get up. She was going to walk back and throw it at them—all 62 inches and 95 pounds of her. I talked her down.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> View attachment 522502


Not for nothing but that is a great opportunity to stop by your local convenience store and grab a few plastic bags from them and change out those bags so you have nicer bags for either grocery shopping or delivering. Not that.... I have ever done that.... or anything. &#129300; It was just a suggestion.


----------



## AndyP21502 (Dec 17, 2018)

Walmart orders are always an automatic decline for me. Always way less than a $1/mile. And, I never count on tips after the delivery or cash tips. But, it does appear that there are drivers out there who accept Walmart orders.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

People who do orders like this were raised by animals obviously. Part of the game I suppose. Reminds of how I DO NOT miss PM. They fired me thankfully.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

The Jax said:


> Not for nothing but that is a great opportunity to stop by your local convenience store and grab a few plastic bags from them and change out those bags so you have nicer bags for either grocery shopping or delivering. Not that.... I have ever done that.... or anything. &#129300; It was just a suggestion.


I don't know where you are but they don't provide plastic bags around here anymore.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

I would have thought that for those doing deliveries, that you should have a stash of cheap plastic bags with your, along with a multi bag carrier or mighty handle and a collapsible cart.


----------

